
Seinfeld-sourced paper gets into legit science journal - bhartzer
http://kottke.org/17/04/seinfeld-sourced-paper-gets-into-legit-science-journal
======
mgrosvenor
The title is misleading. The author of the paper/blog
([http://www.precisionscientificediting.com/-uromycitisis-.htm...](http://www.precisionscientificediting.com/-uromycitisis-.html))
knew that the "journal" was a bogus for profit "journal" that would publish
anything and he was intentionally trying to troll them. There was nothing
"legit" about it.

